# 686 problems



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok guys a friend of mine has a 04 grizzly that has a 686 bbk in it, the problem is that it's getting water in the oil now that it's back together, where do we need to start to figure out what's wrong? As soon as it fires up it milks the oil-help!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Start at the cylinder/head. Must have a bad seal, cracked head or bad head gasket. Most of these engines don't include the block at all in the water jacket so it has to be up high.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Water pump seal. Saw this on a 660 rhino. One side of the seal is exposed to coolant, the other side to oil. My buddy did 3 or 4 of them before he got it right.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Had a similar problem with my Grizzly 700, although I was getting oil in my coolant also, and it was the water pump seal. I knew it was because I had just replaced my stator and had to put all new seals in water pump during the process. Screwed the first seal up when I was installing it I guess...just didn't realize it at the time.


----------

